# Regional In Feb, Dallas/Ft Worth



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone going to the Rod Builders Guild regional next month?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I plan to be there all day Sat. the Feb 28th, thru the dinner/raffle that evening. Won't make it on Sun., gotta be in Corpus...call it "R&D". Should be a great event w/ a great group of folks!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll be there from Friday through sunday. Looking forward to meeting folks and learning some more. Plus work out some bad habits in my build process.


----------



## pats (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay if y'all need to anything about rod wrapping. we are having a rod wrapping class also at the Fort Worth Regional it is only $75.00 to learn how. this is and excellent price to learn how to build a custom rod. If you need to know any more information you can call me at (817-613-7075) We would like to see all of y'all there. Come and have a lot fun whit us.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

I will probably plan to go, perhaps, Saturday and Sunday...



ML...:texasflag


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just made this 3 pc grip set for the raffle on Sat eve.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Great looking grip set Jerry.

Wish I could make it. I'll be exhibiting at the Houston Fishing Show that weekend.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Goags said:


> Just made this 3 pc grip set for the raffle on Sat eve.


Very...Cool Jerry...

ML...:texasflag


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Killer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Ill be there Sat/Sun..Great time last year!


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wafflejaw, I have had several people interested in your class. I am sure it will be great. I am looking forward to.all the classes, but the best part of any of these events is the people.


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

We only have a few openings for the Basic Rod Building 101 on Friday February 27, 2015
The rod will be a CB70MH-M, if you know of anyone that wants to get started in rod building this is the chance.
Saturday February 28, 2015 and Sunday March 1, 2015 we will have classes for all phases of rod building.


----------

